# Shade's Children



## prabjit (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey,

Has anyone read Shade's Children by Garth Nix? I think its my favorite book! Awsome novel. I loved how he created the deserted world and how he showed the characters. I've read it twice and loved it both times. I'll recommend it to everyone lol! 
ya... Thats my $0.02


----------



## Stiltspear (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, I read this book years ago and have been meaning to reread it for a while. I ended up reading some of Nix's fantasy books but none of them made the impact or were, in my opinion, as well written as Shade's Children.
It's a brilliant sci-fi/cyberpunk-esque book, and the characters were very well done. I especially loved the ending. 
I can't remember much more about it, but I know it certainly made an impact on me at the time (I think I was 13 when I read it), although I couldn't go so far as to say it was my favourite then or now.


----------



## Wisp (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes, I love that book. It will always be my altime favorite, and is definately Nix's best, although he has written many other good ones. I too liked the ending, and the entire plot. I especially liked their submarine base.


----------



## sanctuary (Apr 8, 2006)

I've read some of his books, but not that one. I'll give it a try.


----------

